# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Wat zou jij doen? pffh.. keuzes

## lydia_veer

hallo!

Op dit moment ben ik de laatste fase van mijn masterstudie. Ik schrijf mijn scriptie over keuzegedrag!

Ik ben erg benieuwd hoe jij een keuze maakt op een aantal gebieden, zoals bijvoorbeeld je zorgverzekering.

Bij het beantwoorden van de vragen bestaat geen goed of fout antwoord. Integendeel, jouw manier van kiezen en jouw mening zijn belangrijk!

https://qtrial.qualtrics.com/SE/?SID=SV_3KQLHrUNY95FGwA

Het invullen van de vragenlijst duurt ongeveer vijf minuutjes en is compleet anoniem. Met anoniem wordt bedoeld dat op geen enkele wijze de antwoorden aan jou als persoon kunnen worden gekoppeld.

Je zou me echt heel erg helpen als je aan dit onderzoek mee wilt werken.

Alvast super bedankt!

----------

